# what do I wear with these booties!?



## jilliandanica (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got these booties and they're super cute but I need ideas on how to rock them without looking like a leprechaun or such haha...







Jeffrey Campbell Mabel Suede Bootie

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 18, 2008)

OooOoo those are so cuuute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could wear so many things with those babies. The possibilities are endless! I'd go for something slick, modern and classy.


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

That last outfit - love it!!!


----------



## lainz (Jan 18, 2008)

defo with skinny jeans or a plain dress.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 




_

 
I LOVE this skirt! I didn't see it on their site, where did you get this photo?


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 18, 2008)

That outfit is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I LOVE this skirt! I didn't see it on their site, where did you get this photo?_

 
not positive but try shopbop.com

As for the booties, I love them with skinny jeans or a dress would be cute toO! those are super cute


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 18, 2008)

ok, this may be a dumb question, but does the top part of those shoes come off? cuz it looks like they button on--but then again i'm no fashion expert, lol


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I LOVE this skirt! I didn't see it on their site, where did you get this photo?_

 
Well I was doing a search for "Pencil Skirt" on Google a while back and came across the picture. I just liked it a lot so I saved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the original link:

L.A.M.B. Outfit


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 19, 2008)

That last outfit is seeeeexyyyyyyy..mmm..mmmm... I want that skirt!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 20, 2008)

Me too, I'm not feeling the stockings so much.

Those shoes are cute. Perhaps...
















I'd really recommend jewel tones to compliment your skintone.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_ok, this may be a dumb question, but does the top part of those shoes come off? cuz it looks like they button on--but then again i'm no fashion expert, lol_

 
The top does not come off. I wish it did. The funny thing is there's velcro on the back part on the sides to keep the top in place!? 

Anyway, thank you for the excellent ideas. The lamb outfit is gorgeous!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 21, 2008)

I loooooooooooooooooooooove booties
I just picked up a pair of Steve Maddens





Definately wear them with skinny jeans, or leggings with a sweater dress mmmmmmmmm so cute


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 




_

 
ADORABLE!!!


----------

